# Pine tree top broken off



## Thunder Chicken (May 22, 2011)

Depends on how large "fairly large" is. If the diameter is 12 inch I'll assume it was probably 40+ ft. A photo would help if you can upload one.

If the tree is in a problematic location (i.e. the top that fell off fell on your house or car) you might want to take this opportunity to finish the job.

If it isn't a problem, it may very well live. You could do some light pruning over several seasons to shape it, but it will probably look weird for a while. I would maybe clean up the break with an angle cut if you can get up to that point, trim off anything that is broken, and then leave it be. You can give it a light feed and make sure that it stays watered to promote new growth, but it might take a while to look like a whole tree again.


----------



## Mike in Arkansas (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks Thunder. The top that came off did hit my house but damage was not bad thankfully. I'll keep an eye on it and see if it starts looking unhealthy.


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

might want to trim branches down from the new top point try to shape it while it is cold out


----------



## tractorfarmer (Jan 4, 2012)

Trees hate having the leader removed. It should try to grow a new one and the broken part might heal over.....eventually. At least it is 15 feet lower, so if you do have to cut it down it will be easier.


----------



## tractorfarmer (Jan 4, 2012)

I forgot. Maybe cut the top off smooth and at an angle.


----------



## Mike in Arkansas (Dec 29, 2008)

thanks biggles and TractorFarmer


----------



## metal (Sep 8, 2011)

Hmmm. Depends how much of the tree actually fell off if the tree is damaged or not. It might cost a lot getting it outta there but cheaper than having a giant dead tree falling on your house.


----------

